# Laser Vortex for $30



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

Please see the link for a how-to/parts list I put together on a fun and simple project. This was the result of some GoE members and I getting together to build 7 of them in one shot. Well actually we cheated, two were already complete. But nonetheless I had to come up with a very repeatable way of building it so I figured I'd share.

How to make a Laser Vortex:
http://garageofevil.ning.com/profiles/blogs/laser-vortex-how-to

Oh, and 7 of these at once is REALLY cool looking


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Awesome!
Thanks for putting that together!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I'm making two of them RIGHT NOW, exciting! This is probably the best bang for your buck haunt item you can build.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks garage! One more to add to my list - it's getting pretty long......

I understand in essence what it will create, but I'd love to see a sample of the actual result if someone can figure out a way to get a decent shot of it (curious what kind of light scatter you get off a dime).


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I built one last year (different set-up), and I never used it.  I couldn't find a place in my haunt where I had enough room to set it up, the ToTs would get a clear unobstructed view of the vortex without being in the way of the light, AND have the fogger in a relatively secluded area where the fog wouldn't get blown away (that is crucial for this prop to work). I am setting my haunt up differently this year so hopefully I will get to use it. They are so cool. Thanks for sharing yours.


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

It is nice to see another version of this cool effect. I used a 
1" mirror disk pried out of an old key chain. Here is a picture of the "cone" from the one that I made last year and setup in a hallway. (That got me the distance needed to really see the effect.) I set up the fog to come in just under the prop set up in a corner. Don't use too much fog the effect won't be seen very well.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

That red one looks cool. Might get a red laser for my second setup. hmmm....


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

How large is the actual vortex? Is it a few feet across? I cant really tell, as the photos I've seen don't have any frame of reference...


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I've always thought red looks the coolest but the light doesn't penetrate far through fog. Green lasers give a much bigger cone but they look a bit more sci-fi than hellish. Then again, wasn't the vortexs in Evil Dead2/Army of Darkness a green one? I can't remember


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

Rev, they were green. Most of the low dough red laser modules don't have enough oomph to work well, but it does look really cool in red. As for the size of the vortex, read the how to dangit


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

To answer the size question, don't use super heavy fog (which will obscure the effect)and to adjust the size of the cone, change the angle of the mirror (or what ever you use to reflect the light). I mounted a 1" mirror in a bud-light cap (inspiration in every bottle!) using plumbers putty and changed the angle until I found something that would be wide enough for the 6'wide by 13' long hallway I displayed it in. I didn't want the cone so tight that it would be in the eyes of the TOT's comming through.


----------



## drazster (Oct 1, 2008)

Great How-To..thanks. This prop has inspired me to buy my first fog machine today!


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Thank you for the awesome how-to! I'm sure there are a lot of good uses for this little baby!


----------



## Robert (Apr 28, 2008)

The size of the vortex depends upon the angle the mirror is set at. A 15 degree mirror angle yields a 30 degree diameter cone of laser light.


----------



## silent night (Mar 24, 2009)

seen this and had to make one. very simple, just waiting for dark to finish it up... thanks for the info


----------



## groovie ghoulie (Nov 12, 2008)

Finished mine as well, I'm looking to use mine outdoors between some bushes, so I was wondering if anyone had any ideas for some sort of semi enclosure? roof etc.? Thanks in advance!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for the howto GOE, this year I think, I'll pester the people in charge of the smoke tunnels at Ghost Train to do this rather than the usual disco light projector we've been using. BTW, the disco lights from the projector looks horrible and has ABSOLUTELY nothing to do with halloween!


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks GOE. The vortex I built was a big hit. Everyone loved it and it was one of the most talked about among the actors and customer's. Thanks again for the great how to. This is a must build for anyone on Hauntforum.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

I want to do this for next year! We set up indoors in basically a gym with looong hallways. Should work great!

Can anybody advise how long the batteries last? We are open 7 nights.

Is there a way to modify it to run off 110?


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Well after I brain-farted I connected that I could use a wal-wart instead of a battery pack to run the thing. DUH


----------



## silent night (Mar 24, 2009)

hey goe, i made one of these for halloween and it worked great---- untill about 2 hours into the night. it seemed that my laser went blank. just stopped working i followed the instrucions to a "T" is this problem common or did i get a bum laser? thanks...


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

nice how-to thanks


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Silent Night are you sure it's not the batteries? Mine was very picky about what type of battery I used. It would start acting up after only one hour with weak batteries. Energizers all the way!!!


----------



## silent night (Mar 24, 2009)

hey kitten- i used duracel and then the night of halloween i changed them out for new ones. motor runs fine but no laser. maybe i will try new ones! thanks for the help.


----------

